
FiveThirtyEight analyses Basic Income - pj_mukh
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/universal-basic-income/?ex_cid=story-twitter
======
dpweb
Basic income as a cure to robots replacing everyone's job? Not too reassuring.
I go from working and earning a living wage, to not working, collecting a free
check from the Govt. that barely keeps me above the poverty line. Hard to get
enthusiastic about that. People who own the robots will love basic income. It
prevents social unrest.

The main problem with our economy and income equality is in the way Government
deals with corporations. Corporations have the right to pay little or no
taxes, and no responsibility to employ people or pay a real living wage ($7 hr
is not a living wage unless you're a teen who lives at home). Their lowest
wage workers are subsidized by things like welfare programs and the Earned
Income Tax Credit. People have the EITC all wrong. The EITC is taxpayers
paying workers what their employers don't.

~~~
mac01021
> Hard to get enthusiastic about that.

What's a more appealing way to deal with the problem of many people having
little or nothing to contribute?

